# Can I use an SAS hard drive as an external PC hard drive?



## koalasprint (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi there,

I have an HP DG146abab4 10K SAS 2.5" hard drive.
I am wanting to connect this to my PC as an external hard drive. I bought an external case, but the connections are different.
Do you know what I need to do in order to connect it?

Thanks

KS


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

That drive is for corporate server installations where a removable drive is required for security reasons. The interface is "Serial Attached SCSI" for which no external enclosure is available as far as I know at a reasonable cost as they are generally used in multi-drive network servers & are mega-expensive.

For home use, you need either a SATA or IDE drive for which external enclosures are readily available at reasonable prices.

You could easily buy both a SATA drive & enclosure for much less than the cost of an SAS enclosure alone.


----------

